# Found blood in the cage!



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

I have 2 tiel cages, 2 Cockatiels in each cage. I had to seperate Isis from the big cage, because Tayba and Bungie decided to mate. I had to put Isis in with Roelani, knowing roelani hates all other birds, but not to the point of attacking them, just a little 'don't come near me' nip. I am always keeping a close eye on them, but I went downstairs for only a few hours..

In Isis and Roelani's cage, last night, I saw blood! It was all over the perch, and on their swingset. I got soo worried and immediately examined Isis, she showed no signs of any injury, so I looked at Roelani, still nothing. I know this has to be new blood, because I would *definately* notice blood in Roelani's cage beforehand. There were NO feathers in or around the cage to indicate a broken blood feather.. Niether of them had any blood on them AT ALL, not even their feet. I am so puzzled! Does anyone know what might've happend?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It had to come from somewhere- if it wasn't showing anything on either tiels then check the floor for any blood feathers that might have came out. ..


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> It had to come from somewhere- if it wasn't showing anything on either tiels then check the floor for any blood feathers that might have came out. ..



Thats what I meant by there were no feathers. Nothing on the ground, I checked them for any loose feathers, nothing.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So you found no blood feathers on the bottom of the cage? Could they be bloody poops?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's possible one of them cut their foot and by the time you saw it the bleeding had stopped and there was no obvious cut because of this. Walking around on it would rub off any excess blood...


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> So you found no blood feathers on the bottom of the cage? Could they be bloody poops?


Nope.. No feathers. Couldn't of been bloody poop, or I would've seen poop with teh blood on the floor, you know?





Bea said:


> It's possible one of them cut their foot and by the time you saw it the bleeding had stopped and there was no obvious cut because of this. Walking around on it would rub off any excess blood...


I guess it's possible, but would it really heal that fast? And there'd be a spot of dry blood afterwards, no? Or at least a scab?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Could it be that one of them vomitted blood? Maybe swallowed something they shouldn't have or cut the inside of their mouth...I don't know..just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Could it be that one of them vomitted blood? Maybe swallowed something they shouldn't have or cut the inside of their mouth...I don't know..just throwing ideas out there.


Thats what I first thought.. I REALLY hope it wasn't though. Even so, wouldn't there be at least a bit of blood on their chest/beak? Its just so weird. I felt their crops with morning, and tehy are both eating well, so i am sure that wasn't the case?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It had to have come from somewhere on them it must be something your missing or like Bea said maybe they had blood on them and somehow it came off as long as there both ok it might just remain one of those mysteries


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

laurago said:


> It had to have come from somewhere on them it must be something your missing or like Bea said maybe they had blood on them and somehow it came off as long as there both ok it might just remain one of those mysteries


Yeah. It's so weird! Lol. I am glad they are okay now though, but I am watching them 100% just incase Roelani did attack Isis.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

are you sure it's blood?? I had a scare not too long ago thought one of my birds was bleeding, but it ended up bieng thier food, they'd gotten it wet or themselfs wet and then layed in the food dish and the red coloring on the food was on them, and everything they touched had red on it, and on the perch in a couple places looked like blood drops but it wasn't blood at all


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> are you sure it's blood?? I had a scare not too long ago thought one of my birds was bleeding, but it ended up bieng thier food, they'd gotten it wet or themselfs wet and then layed in the food dish and the red coloring on the food was on them, and everything they touched had red on it, and on the perch in a couple places looked like blood drops but it wasn't blood at all



No, it was definatrely blood. I can get pictures of the birds now, as well as the spots in their cage if that would help at all.

And their food is zupreem natural diet, so there's no red in it.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Pictures might help, because we may recognise what part of the bird it came from, from the size and shape, of the blood when it landed on the cage.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Alright, I'll go now and take a picture.

PS. Does anyone know how to get blood off of their wood perches? :s


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Here, sorry for the bad quality.

Here is the blood, there's more on one other perch, and some on the bars, which look like it was flung onto them.


















And here are the birds:


















P.S The cage is bigger then it looks. LOL.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That looks pretty bad!  But don't recognise any certain shape


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey it is not blood? did they have any thing red to eat or get a red toy wet? I heard with lead poisioning they can just poop out blood only


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Mabey it is not blood? did they have any thing red to eat or get a red toy wet? I heard with lead poisioning they can just poop out blood only


Nope, they didn't have anything to eat that was red. And I sure hope it wasn't led poisoning.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Was that fresh when you took the photos? Blood tends to go brown if it sits for a while. So mabey it is not blood. Just keep an eye on them. Iam sure it will work out ok


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I heard with lead poisioning they can just poop out blood only


It's not blood-the poop has a redish tint though.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh I thought the reddish tint was blood :wacko:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Oh I thought the reddish tint was blood :wacko:


From what I read it's not but I could be wrong..I think lead causes the color change..not 100% sure.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I wouldn't worry if you can't see any obvious place that the blood came from.  I sometimes see blood on a perch in the aviary, and a quick look around doesn't often show up the culprit. If it was serious it would be showing.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Was that fresh when you took the photos? Blood tends to go brown if it sits for a while. So mabey it is not blood. Just keep an eye on them. Iam sure it will work out ok


No, that was taken today. And it is a bit brownish. I guess the flash didn't grasp that.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Bea said:


> I wouldn't worry if you can't see any obvious place that the blood came from.  I sometimes see blood on a perch in the aviary, and a quick look around doesn't often show up the culprit. If it was serious it would be showing.


That's comforting. ^^


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

If it was serious the birds would be showing signs, but if you can't find any sign of injury I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay, thanks. ^^

But, does anyone know how to get the blood off?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just scrub it off with hot water and a brush. If that does not work try a bleach solution and rinse and dry the perches off really well.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I would sand paper it off, my mum sandpapers the perches when they have poo on!  :lol:


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hehe... i sometimes sandpaper my dowel perches... but most of my perches are just branches from native plants that i get from my backyard or friends houses! 
and when they get too dirty i just throw them in the 'green waste' bin and get a new one!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Don't they poo everywere! :lol: LOL!! Have you got the blood off yet ??


----------

